# 1x10 Crank - need help



## CXM (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey, I'm building up a new Cyclocross bike with a 1x10 setup.
I decided on using the e*thirteen XCX+ CX chain guide but I'm still looking for a suitable crank. e*thirteen's own cranks won't do because I'm looking for 172.5mm crank arms. Bottom bracket = BSA.
The XCX works with a chainline of 39.5-42.5mm, that's probably important to know 

I'm just looking for a stiff, suitable crank that can take a 42 or 44 ring. All suggestions are very welcome.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Sorry that I cannot directly answer your question. I went the other way. I had a crank and was able to match the chain guard(s) to it.


----------



## CXM (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.
I could just go with Ultegra/Dura-Ace cranks and add a chain guard on the outside and a chaincatcher/keeper on the inside, but I've already got the XCX so now I intend to use it


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

Why not use a double crank and put a ss chainring on? Worked for my sscx bike, just needed shorter chainring bolts and a suitable single speed chainring. Wolftooth just came out with rings specifically for that application (1x). I'm running surly chainrings as finding a ss 110 BCD ring with 40t limited my options quite a bit.


----------



## CXM (Feb 15, 2011)

bikerector said:


> Why not use a double crank and put a ss chainring on? Worked for my sscx bike, just needed shorter chainring bolts and a suitable single speed chainring. Wolftooth just came out with rings specifically for that application (1x). I'm running surly chainrings as finding a ss 110 BCD ring with 40t limited my options quite a bit.


That is certainly an option; I take it you put the single chainring where the outer one went originally and just leave the inner ring out?
This doesn't give any chainline problems?


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

CXM said:


> That is certainly an option; I take it you put the single chainring where the outer one went originally and just leave the inner ring out?
> This doesn't give any chainline problems?


I think I'm on the outer but either should work okay (probably looked better on the outer so that's probably where it's at. I have a conversion kit for the rear hub since I'm sharing wheels between my geared and ss bikes so I can adjust chainline in the back. Since you're chainline will change, pick whichever position is closer to the center of the rear. Based on mtb single speeds that have bash guards, the inner position is probably the better option. I'm having no issues so far with 100-200 miles so far (wheels are getting new tubs glued right now).

I should also point out that my rear spacing is 135mm so if running a 130mm rear it may be slightly different. I don't think 5mm would matter much considering the chain will be moving much more than that as it travels across the cassette.

Old mechanic that used to work at my sponsoring shop used to turn ever mtb he ever had into a single ring, would always just pull the outer ring off of a double or inner and outer for triple cranks. He would use the front der as the catcher and seemed to have good luck with it.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

bikerector said:


> Why not use a double crank and put a ss chainring on? Worked for my sscx bike, just needed shorter chainring bolts and a suitable single speed chainring. Wolftooth just came out with rings specifically for that application (1x). I'm running surly chainrings as finding a ss 110 BCD ring with 40t limited my options quite a bit.


If I were building a new 1x CX bike it would be hard to pass up those Wolftooth chainrings. Is there a way to put a clutch type derailleur on the rear and completely omit chainguides?


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

kbiker3111 said:


> If I were building a new 1x CX bike it would be hard to pass up those Wolftooth chainrings. Is there a way to put a clutch type derailleur on the rear and completely omit chainguides?


According to a thread on the cxmagazine forum and on on mtbr they've had pretty good success running the chainrings without guides and without a clutch rear derailleur.

Wolftooth CX Chainrings - Cyclocross Magazine

Might be able to get away with running a retro-shift lever run in friction mode and then run an mtb rear der. Not sure on the differences in indexing and rear der movement.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

CXM said:


> That is certainly an option; I take it you put the single chainring where the outer one went originally and just leave the inner ring out?
> This doesn't give any chainline problems?


No. Use a chain guard on the outer ring and put the chainring on the inner with a catcher.


----------



## GreenLightGo (Jul 30, 2008)

I just used the Paul chain guide and the inner position on my old Rival road bike cranks. Using the 39T chainring from a Rotor 53/39 set and all has been peachy for me the last year plus with this setup.


----------



## Sheepo (Nov 8, 2011)

Wolftooth setup would be rad with a SRAM type 2 derailleur and no chain guide. The MTB derailleurs work 100% with a sram drop bar shifters. Probably no chain drop issues either.

I would go that route, but I have gravel road races on the calendar too.


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

> The MTB derailleurs work 100% with a sram drop bar shifters.


Has this been confirmed somewhere? I've always been under the assumption the cable pulls were slightly different. I thought there was a shiftmate or similar to make up for the difference. 

I emailed Sram last year about the type 2 derailleurs and use with CX but never got a response. My LBS never pursued an answer either they just said it wouldn't work. Even just 2x10, the clutch derailleurs seem like they would be great for CX.


----------



## Sheepo (Nov 8, 2011)

bikerector said:


> Has this been confirmed somewhere? I've always been under the assumption the cable pulls were slightly different. I thought there was a shiftmate or similar to make up for the difference.
> 
> I emailed Sram last year about the type 2 derailleurs and use with CX but never got a response. My LBS never pursued an answer either they just said it wouldn't work. Even just 2x10, the clutch derailleurs seem like they would be great for CX.


Im retarded. Diddnt realize you quoted me to begin with. 

Yep, still works. This year I plan to run a wolf tooth 40t ring w/ force shifters, x0 type 2 derailleurs, and a XX 11-32 cassette.

And double edit***
Yes, I have ran XX flatbar shifters with sram force derailleurs on two separate bikes. Worked 100%. One for CX and one for MTB. I would almost guarantee that it would work the other way around as well. (drop bar shifter and MTB derailleur)


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

Good to hear. I might have to grab a new rear der for this season.


----------



## 196nautique (Sep 23, 2005)

Sheepo said:


> Yep, still works. This year I plan to run a wolf tooth 40t ring w/ force shifters, x0 type 2 derailleurs, and a XX 11-32 cassette.


I have a 42t wolf ring with an 11-32 cassette, and an XO medium cage RD (could have gone short cage with the single ring), and SRAM Red shifters. Works like a charm.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

196nautique said:


> I have a 42t wolf ring with an 11-32 cassette, and an XO medium cage RD (could have gone short cage with the single ring), and SRAM Red shifters. Works like a charm.



Looks good. I just need to wait and see if it works in an actual race with less than ideal conditions. I don't want to get hosed again spending money on stuff that doesn't work for racing (looking at you tubeless wheels/tires).


----------



## MasterOMayhem (Aug 8, 2007)

Did you mount the wolf tooth on the inside or outside ring position? Which rear cog do you think it most lines up with?


----------



## Thom H (Aug 25, 2009)

Chain line on a 10 speed cassette means you don't have good chainline in 9 of ten choices. On a singlespeed chainline is everything, on a geared bike not so much. Most 1 x 10 setups cross rigs I have seen ( I have 2) used a chainguard ring on the outer slot and the chainring on the inside slot. I don't use a chain guard on the inside and very very rarely drop a chain on my 1 x 10, but more often drop one on my 2 x 10 rig. shifting to the inside ring in a hurry.


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm running Rival shifters with an X9-type2 short cage. 38T on the inner, guard on the outer, and a jump stop on the inside. Running an 11-28 for cx, off-season will run a 12-36 for hilly gravel grinders (with the same 38T front setup).

Works like a charm, raced 2 weeks ago on a bumpy as hell course and had ZERO chain slap, much less chain drop. 4 guys in my race alone DNF'd with drivetrain issues.


----------



## MrXC (Dec 6, 2004)

Raced last weekend with a 42t wolf tooth ring paired with a 9spd xt shadow rear derailleur and 9spd dura ace brifter. No dropped chains


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Use a road crank and mount the ring on the inner position. You have to cross chain a little with either position, it's better to do in the small cogs instead of the large ones. You don't grind at max effort in the small cogs like you do in the big ones. 

SRAM MTB derailleurs do work with the road shifters, both are 1x1 pull. The cage angle of MTB derailleurs don't work as well with tight road cassettes (like 11*23) but are fine with 11-28 like we normally use on cross bikes.


----------



## grooveninja (Feb 13, 2007)

Does Wolf or anyone make a 1x11 chainring? RaceFace, eThirteen and other mtb manufactures only make up to 38t because XX1 has a 10 cog. I used XX1 all season with no issues or chain guide and am sold on it, especially now since the fully hydro disc's are out. 

BTW, the short cage SRAM X0 DH rear derailleurs are made to work on smaller cassettes.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

grooveninja said:


> BTW, the short cage SRAM X0 DH rear derailleurs are made to work on smaller cassettes.


Good tip, didn't know that.


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

I have read that the XX1 rear derailleur won't work with the new 11-speed road shifters. I believe the cog spacing is different. Your options are WiFli or stick to 10-speed.


----------



## Bonesbrigade (Nov 3, 2011)

I've successfully a installed a Wolftooth ring on a SRAM Exogram crank with no issues at all. The only mod I had to perform, other than using single ring chainring bolts, was to put a washer underneath the bolt that screws into the crank arm. The bolt threads are too long - in the same way the other bolts are too long.

I've been thrashing this setup on the road, gravel, rough double track and single track without a single dropped chain!

Setup: specialized crux, SRAM red exogram crank, SRAM force wifli RD, 11-32 cassette, and a chain length long enough to accommodate a 48t front, 28 tooth rear cog. 

Soooo, even with a longer cage, non clutch RD, and a non optimal chain length, there have been zero dropped chains on a variety of surfaces over 600 km.

I'm going to get another larger one for gravel racing to be used next season.


----------

